
New matebook x pro. A “macbook” with a proper keyboard - nadioca
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/29/17396818/huawei-matebook-x-pro-laptop-review-specs-price
======
platinumrad
The 3:2 aspect ratio display is the killer feature, in my opinion. Would like
a non-touch option though.

~~~
mandioca
Agreed, i dont need touch screen on linux

